# Picking at any part of your clothes?



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering whether anyone habitually fidgets with any part of their clothes. This is something I've been doing since I was a kid. I used to wear jeans almost exclusively. When I would be sitting, I liked to fiddle with the seams at my knees. The thick seam/stitching can be put between the fingers and when crunched make a little "pop". I would do this in any situation, home, school or work. 

Since I no longer wear jeans, I've moved on to fidgeting with the collars of my polo shirts (or any shirt that has a collar, really). I roll the little fabric "grooves" of the collar between my thumb and forefinger. If I do it long enough, the fabric gets a dirty look in that area that stays after washing. Eventually the collar develops a hole in it, and the shirt is unwearable in public. I've ruined several shirts, including one recently that I liked. Right now, between typing, my hand is going subconsciously to my collar and fidgeting with it. I also do this in any situation, and I'm sure it must look quite odd in public. 

Why do I do this? I believe it's a nervous tic of some kind, possibly a stress reducer. However, I also really like the feeling of it. Recently when I had a really stressful day at work, I found that I was squeezing really hard on the collar. I've been doing it so much recently that I've developed calluses on the thumb and forefinger. Right now, between typing, my hand automatically goes up to the collar.

Do you do this?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

IcedOver said:


> Why do I do this? ... possibly a stress reducer. However, I also really like the feeling of it. Recently when I had a really stressful day at work, I found that I was squeezing really hard on the collar.
> 
> Do you do this?


i don't do this, although your guess is a good one. it does indeed sound like a coping mechanism of sorts.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I tend to fiddle around with the bottom edge/corner of a blouse (the button-up kind), and when I carry my purse, I notice that when I have to sit in extended-length situations I'll twist and pull on the strap or wrap it around my fingers or fold it as much as I can, and pick at the little leather pieces until they crack, and push and pull on the metal rings, and tighten the decorative knots on the pockets. For some reason I just have to have my hands doing something at certain times, though there doesn't seem to be a particular stress trigger and I don't care for the feeling. :stu


----------

